# red HUGE bump in Vaginal area.... went to dr....



## Tigge50447

Just got back from the doctor's because last night I found a HUGE bump in my vaginal area. We looked it up online and thought it was a Bartholin's Cyst. When I found it I was like are you kidding me???, what else is going to happen....? went to the drs this morning and it turns out it's just a really gross huge pimple. My doctor told me you should never wear pads or liners because it holds the moisture and will cause acne down there, not that I was and you should sleep at night with nothing on at all to air things out. during pregnancy, she also told me not to shave because it could cause ingrown hairs. I feel kinda stupid but she told me I was right to call and come in. I need to put hot moist heat on it 20 minutes 3x's a day till it goes away.....That should be fun to do while at work, :blush:

Thats my fun story for today :)


----------



## DaisyBee

How can you not ever wear pads or liners though? I would be changing my underwear throughout the day if I wasn't! And we wear pads for all the bleeding after birth... Which lasts for weeks.


----------



## ..katie..

Poor thing =/
I once had a zit down there too. I'd like to avoid having one again.

((hugs))


----------



## Tigge50447

I know the pads/liner thing didn't make sense, you would think it would be better..... I'm just glad it wasn't something worse.

I'm thinking of keeping extra clothes in my car while I'm at work....:haha:


----------



## megangrohl

That sucks. I haven't wore undies my entire pregnancy but i have no discharge. I also sleep naked and I love it - it's so comfy. Feel better soon


----------



## Peaches11

I also found a bump down there a couple of days ago after wearing panty liners. I had to wear the panty liner as I was been treated for thrust.
So maybe its true that the pad/liner holds moisture and causes acne.

mine is still there but it doesnt hurt anymore, hope yours goes away soon too.


----------



## AngelUK

I cannot be without liners! I'd have to not only change my undies every few hours but my trousers too! NO ONE ever told me that quite contrary to not needing liners or sanitary towels for 9 month, you in fact need 4 times more than you would when you aren't pregnant! Though I have noticed that the ingrown hair/pimple bit is certainly true. I get them along my bikini line where the elastic of my undies rubs against my skin. Lovely pregnant ladies we all are eh? lol


----------



## Tigge50447

I know when they told me I was like...... REALLY???? what else do we have to go through.....ugghhh. It's kinda funny now that it's not a serious issue just something I was not aware could happen.


----------



## DollPosse

I know cotton liners are far better than ones made with plastic. I always use cotton ones because I need something. I change liners quite often about every few hours. I haven't had any issues. I was told when I was packing my hospital bag for my first child not to use Always pads because they hold so much moisture next to your body. I was told Kotex was a much better option. I used to Always but I switched and I do have have to say that moisture and odor has not been an issue since switching to Kotex


----------



## The Alchemist

I had yeast infection and was told not to use pads/panty liners and to sleep without undies, pretty much naked below waste. Midwife says pregnant ladies sweat more and its hygienic to not use pads. Moisture attracts bacterias and gets trapped in pores, so that's why sometimes we tend to get yeast infection, pimples, etc....

Yay.....


----------

